# Rode the Harley today.



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I would've taken it out yesterday when it was 66° but I didn't have a battery for it. The 8 year old original died last fall and I waited till today to get one. The price went up $20 over last year...
Anyway, here it is warming up for a ride around the block (2 miles) to warm up the oil and get that changed too. It is filthy from sitting all winter but I can't wash it with a naked frame sitting in the middle of the floor.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I had the bike out today too! It was awesome, just over 70*. Still some ice at the curb though.
I like your springer, like to have one about 15" over and score a set of offset tripple trees.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I had the bike out today too! It was awesome, just over 70*. Still some ice at the curb though.
> I like your springer, like to have one about 15" over and score a set of offset tripple trees.
> 
> Wow, you were a lot warmer than us. We only got to 52° today, so I only rode it long enough to warm the oil up. We are getting colder as the week progresses too.
> ...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea my first Harley had a streached springer with twisted square top tubes and I really miss it! Love the chopper look. Yes she does, and she's not 'to be' anymore, it's a done deal. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Yea my first Harley had a streached springer with twisted square top tubes and I really miss it! Love the chopper look. Yes she does, and she's not 'to be' anymore, it's a done deal. :cheers


Weren't you going to Utah for a honeymoon ? Guess I missed that.
CONGRATS FOR THE NEW COUPLE...arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, we still are in May, but we eloped on Valentine's day. 

Thanks man.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Yea, we still are in May, but we eloped on Valentine's day.
> 
> Thanks man.



Congrats on your nuptuals.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> we eloped on Valentine's day.
> 
> Thanks man.


Sounds like anxious teenagers...........:rofl:
Getting an early start on the family ?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The wife was just getting too stressed out over the full blown wedding, we went to the emergency room on Christmas cause she had migraines soo bad. Once we decided to elope her migraines magically went away! 

In 20 yrs I'd like to be considering retiring, not putting a kid through collage.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> The wife was just getting too stressed out over the full blown wedding, we went to the emergency room on Christmas cause she had migraines soo bad. Once we decided to elope her migraines magically went away!
> 
> In 20 yrs I'd like to be considering retiring, not putting a kid through collage.


I hear ya about the stress of a wedding. 

That was my plan 17 years ago too until I met my current spouse. I am now almost 57 with a 13 year old.:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm right there with ya, she's got a 14yr old.


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Sure am glad I dont have any kids. Of course, Im not too much older than y'alls kids!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I have a 12 year old daughter. I figure she's keeping me feelin' young, and that aint all bad.... She's a blast!!


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Man, you are all starting to make me feel real old!
Still married to my girlfriend and hitting 38 years this summer. All kids thru school and living in different states. One married with two children. Youngest is 26 and oldest, the boy, still deciding how he is going to make is millions.

Ok, so now I will put down my tools to take my mid morning nap!

rich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

injn37 said:


> Man, you are all starting to make me feel real old!
> Still married to my girlfriend and hitting 38 years this summer. All kids thru school and living in different states. One married with two children. Youngest is 26 and oldest, the boy, still deciding how he is going to make is millions.
> 
> Ok, so now I will put down my tools to take my mid morning nap!
> ...


If I was still with the first wife, it would be 37 years. I have a 33 yr old daughter with her and a 13 yr old now....:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My late wife's oldest daughter has one 21. :willy:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

everyone loves kids...but you guys got off topic with this one. Jump in with some more bike pics, I'd throw mine in there, but I don't have any on the work computer.


----------

